#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Casos de uso SXT SA5

## jadsonsilva

estou pensando em comprar algumas sxt sa5 aquela de 90 graus lv4, alguem ja utilizou e recomenda?

----------


## raumaster

Usamos aqui. Pra mim tão funcionando bem, pena que nao sao homologadas. Tenho um setor atendendo clientes há 2,5km, mas vai mais com fresnel livre.

----------


## jadsonsilva

> Usamos aqui. Pra mim tão funcionando bem, pena que nao sao homologadas. Tenho um setor atendendo clientes há 2,5km, mas vai mais com fresnel livre.


mais com relação ao desempenho, ele tem um boa cobertura no angulo de 90 graus? quantos clientes ele aguenta? qual a media da velocidade dos seus clientes? vc usa algum shield escudo pra evitar interferencias nele?

----------


## raumaster

Ela tem mesmo processador e memória da RB912, então em termos brutos, o desempenho deve ser similar. Não tenho mais do que 15 clientes ainda nas 4 que uso, mas por relatos creio que vai 25 a 30 de boa, especialmente se tiver usando NV2. Com relação a cobertura no angulo de 90 graus, perto da antena atende até mais, mas longe não sei bem porque os meus clientes mais longes tão a 2 km e pouco e quase todos mais ou menos na mesma reta. Não uso nenhum shield, mas já abri uma e ela tem uma chapa de metal atrás da antena, as SXT comuns não possuem essa chapa e na carcaça de plástico, ela é pintada com uma tinta metalizada, acobreada, as SXT comum tb não possuem isso. Se quiser depois posto foto dela internamente.

----------


## TsouzaR

Possuo umas 6 SXT SA5 na rede, todas funcionando muito bem, em 802.11n (infelizmente). Uma delas está com 44 estações, tráfego por volta de 20Mbps, sem reclamações.

----------


## raumaster

Perguntei uma revenda porque não homologam esse modelo, eles falam que não tem saída suficiente pra justificar a homologação. Muito "paia" isso...

TsousaR, já tem dela AC, mas se precisar usar em 10MHz, não funciona, só 20 pra cima.

----------


## TsouzaR

> Perguntei uma revenda porque não homologam esse modelo, eles falam que não tem saída suficiente pra justificar a homologação. Muito "paia" isso...
> 
> TsousaR, já tem dela AC, mas se precisar usar em 10MHz, não funciona, só 20 pra cima.


Ah, falei "infelizmente" porque seria melhor com protocolo TDMA ativo. Aqui tenho que usar em 802.11n puro...

Para mim, linha AC da MikroTik é inutilizável pelo simples fato de não possuir Spectral Scan. Não dá para colocar em produção um equipamento que te faz sair chutando canais.

----------


## jadsonsilva

> Ela tem mesmo processador e memória da RB912, então em termos brutos, o desempenho deve ser similar. Não tenho mais do que 15 clientes ainda nas 4 que uso, mas por relatos creio que vai 25 a 30 de boa, especialmente se tiver usando NV2. Com relação a cobertura no angulo de 90 graus, perto da antena atende até mais, mas longe não sei bem porque os meus clientes mais longes tão a 2 km e pouco e quase todos mais ou menos na mesma reta. Não uso nenhum shield, mas já abri uma e ela tem uma chapa de metal atrás da antena, as SXT comuns não possuem essa chapa e na carcaça de plástico, ela é pintada com uma tinta metalizada, acobreada, as SXT comum tb não possuem isso. Se quiser depois posto foto dela internamente.


Na verdade comprei 4 da versão Ac, perguntei sobre o shield por q na torre onde vou colocar tem os concorrentes e são muitos aps, tem nanos paineis e links ptp, tenho um ptp nesse local litebeam ac passa mais de 100mb full, gostei do desempenho ac por isso qria usar em clientes empresariais, tava meio com duvida por causa do ambiente altamente poluido.

----------


## jadsonsilva

> Possuo umas 6 SXT SA5 na rede, todas funcionando muito bem, em 802.11n (infelizmente). Uma delas está com 44 estações, tráfego por volta de 20Mbps, sem reclamações.


Nossa cara tudo isso??? Aki o maximo q ja vi em algum ap nano m5 foi 35 clientes a no maximo 15 mb de trafego, mais q isso dava merda, o local q vc usa é poluido com muitos equipamentos? Esse ap é bom contra interferência?

----------


## jadsonsilva

> Perguntei uma revenda porque não homologam esse modelo, eles falam que não tem saída suficiente pra justificar a homologação. Muito "paia" isso...
> 
> TsousaR, já tem dela AC, mas se precisar usar em 10MHz, não funciona, só 20 pra cima.


Comprei 4 ac, chega semana q vem, ainda bem q vou usar pmtp sempre com 20mhz.

----------


## jadsonsilva

> Ah, falei "infelizmente" porque seria melhor com protocolo TDMA ativo. Aqui tenho que usar em 802.11n puro...
> 
> Para mim, linha AC da MikroTik é inutilizável pelo simples fato de não possuir Spectral Scan. Não dá para colocar em produção um equipamento que te faz sair chutando canais.


Aqui ja tenho os canais q utilizo em meus aps na torre, mais sempre que preciso faço scan utilizando o rádio do ptp, o bom q ele não para o link pra fazer o scan do spectro.

----------


## raumaster

> Ah, falei "infelizmente" porque seria melhor com protocolo TDMA ativo. Aqui tenho que usar em 802.11n puro...
> 
> Para mim, linha AC da MikroTik é inutilizável pelo simples fato de não possuir Spectral Scan. Não dá para colocar em produção um equipamento que te faz sair chutando canais.


Ah ta, entendi. Na minha torre principal tenho uma Omnitik que faz o scan...




> Comprei 4 ac, chega semana q vem, ainda bem q vou usar pmtp sempre com 20mhz.


Eu precisei usar uma SXT SA em 10MHz e era AC, tive que trocar por uma N...




> Aqui ja tenho os canais q utilizo em meus aps na torre, mais sempre que preciso faço scan utilizando o rádio do ptp, o bom q ele não para o link pra fazer o scan do spectro.


Canal é sempre importante. Eu deixo uma Omnitik na torre só pra ficar dando scan pq com NV2 ativado, eles não fazem scan sem derrubar todo mundo.

Eu tenho só uma questão e que tb postei agora no forum da Mkt, pra ver se alguém me responde. Queria saber o quanto essas SXT abrem de sinal verticalmente. Elas sao 90 graus, mas e na vertical, alguém sabe o quanto abre? Parece que abrem bem, só não sei o quanto.

----------


## TsouzaR

> Nossa cara tudo isso??? Aki o maximo q ja vi em algum ap nano m5 foi 35 clientes a no maximo 15 mb de trafego, mais q isso dava merda, o local q vc usa é poluido com muitos equipamentos? Esse ap é bom contra interferência?


A cidade aqui está terrivelmente poluída. Eu tive sorte de encontrar um canal limpo para esse ponto de acesso, em que ele está operando há meses e agora é que começou a surgir um pouco de interferência, derrubando o CCQ de uns 5 clientes de vez em quando.

Quanto a interferência, a SXT SA5 é razoável. Se colocar em canal próximo, elas geram/captam interferência em ponto de acesso que está de lado, quase de costas, a uns 300 metros de distância.

O que tenho percebido é que o ganho pequeno no ponto de acesso ajuda muito, pois automaticamente não vai ampliar muito o ruído recebido. Só por causa disso, inclusive, ainda temos OmniTiks operando.

----------


## 1929

> ...
> ...
> O que tenho percebido é que o ganho pequeno no ponto de acesso ajuda muito, pois automaticamente não vai ampliar muito o ruído recebido. Só por causa disso, inclusive, ainda temos OmniTiks operando.


Algum tempo atrás eu fiz referencia a isto. Que é melhor ter menor ganho no AP e alto ganho e maior direcionalidade no Station, pois assim teria mais chance da estação obter melhor qualidade de conexão... mas parece que na época não fui bem entendido. Parte-se do princípio que um PMP na verdade são dezenas de PTP, um a cada fração de tempo, principalmente no TDMA. 
E numa situação dessas um NanoLoco não seria o ideal para uma Station, apesar da indicação do fabricante. Station deveria ter sempre um ângulo muito pequeno, o menor que o fabricante poderia obter no projeto. Com isso o ganho iria automaticamente aumentar.
Então colocar um "super AP" na base e usar uma station com 20º no caso dos SXT ou até 60º no caso dos Nano não é uma situação ideal pelo que entendo.
E não são muitas opções de CPE com antena integrada com ângulo bem pequeno para usar em clientes.

----------


## jadsonsilva

> Ah ta, entendi. Na minha torre principal tenho uma Omnitik que faz o scan...
> 
> 
> 
> Eu precisei usar uma SXT SA em 10MHz e era AC, tive que trocar por uma N...
> 
> 
> 
> Canal é sempre importante. Eu deixo uma Omnitik na torre só pra ficar dando scan pq com NV2 ativado, eles não fazem scan sem derrubar todo mundo.
> ...


De acordo com o diagrama no datasheet da sxt ele fica em torno de 8 a 12 graus parece um bom angulo

----------


## raumaster

Qual SXT que mostra o angulo de elevação pq só vejo nos datasheet da mikrotik a abertura horizontal... no caso as SXT Lite 5 abrem 28 graus na horizontal. 

A única desvantagem que vejo em ter antena muito direcional no cliente é o alinhamento, que tem que ser bem feito, uma Nano ou SXT vc as vezes nem aponta certinho e já tá com sinal bom, por conta ta sua abertura. Onde tem técnico displicente ajuda. Ah, outra vantagem que já percebi é quando tem bloqueio parcial, já testei com uma SXT e uma LHG5, com a SXT consegui bom sinal, com a LHG5 não, justamente pelo sinal da SXT abrir mais e passar "por cima" do bloqueio.

----------


## 1929

Eu tenho um pensamento mas não tenho encontrado muito apoio. Devo estar pensando errado.
é o seguinte:
No Station o angulo deveria ser o menor possível. Menor angulo = maior ganho. Já no AP eu penso que deveria ter menor ganho e maior ângulo. Apesar de termos SXT aqui, ainda acho um angulo muito grande.

Por que isso? Porque num PMP cada estação na verdade é um ponto a ponto com o AP. Isso faria com que menos interferência ocorresse na Station. Por outro lado o AP talvez receba mais sinais indesejados, mas cada station da rede vai sempre colocar o melhor sinal na recepção do AP. E melhor sinal se traduz em melhor SNR. Melhor SNR melhor conexão.

Editando: desculpem, não me dei conta de que já tinha feito este mesmo comentário neste tópico. Estava imaginando que era outro tópico. Mas fica a ideia e estou aberto a considerações sobre o tema.

----------


## jadsonsilva

> Algum tempo atrás eu fiz referencia a isto. Que é melhor ter menor ganho no AP e alto ganho e maior direcionalidade no Station, pois assim teria mais chance da estação obter melhor qualidade de conexão... mas parece que na época não fui bem entendido. Parte-se do princípio que um PMP na verdade são dezenas de PTP, um a cada fração de tempo, principalmente no TDMA. 
> E numa situação dessas um NanoLoco não seria o ideal para uma Station, apesar da indicação do fabricante. Station deveria ter sempre um ângulo muito pequeno, o menor que o fabricante poderia obter no projeto. Com isso o ganho iria automaticamente aumentar.
> Então colocar um "super AP" na base e usar uma station com 20º no caso dos SXT ou até 60º no caso dos Nano não é uma situação ideal pelo que entendo.
> E não são muitas opções de CPE com antena integrada com ângulo bem pequeno para usar em clientes.


Realmente amigo, faz todo o sentido, setorial com um ganho maior deveria ser usado apenas em casos específicos, onde clientes estejam bem distantes, ter varios clientes com radio de algulo muito aberto poderia mesmo causar problemas, pois mesmo a antena do cliente estando em station ele também faz transmissão para o ap da torre, assim dessa forma com algulo muito aberto seria desvantagem pois estaria enviando radiação para um angulo maior e assim atingindo um area mais alem do ap pretendido.



> Aqui ja tenho os canais q utilizo em meus aps na torre, mais sempre que preciso faço scan utilizando o rádio do ptp, o bom q ele não para o link pra fazer o scan do spectro.

----------


## jadsonsilva

> Qual SXT que mostra o angulo de elevação pq só vejo nos datasheet da mikrotik a abertura horizontal... no caso as SXT Lite 5 abrem 28 graus na horizontal. 
> 
> A única desvantagem que vejo em ter antena muito direcional no cliente é o alinhamento, que tem que ser bem feito, uma Nano ou SXT vc as vezes nem aponta certinho e já tá com sinal bom, por conta ta sua abertura. Onde tem técnico displicente ajuda. Ah, outra vantagem que já percebi é quando tem bloqueio parcial, já testei com uma SXT e uma LHG5, com a SXT consegui bom sinal, com a LHG5 não, justamente pelo sinal da SXT abrir mais e passar "por cima" do bloqueio.


Eu achei no datasheet do sa5 ac, no site mikrotik.

----------


## raumaster

> Eu achei no datasheet do sa5 ac, no site mikrotik.


Vou procurar.

E 1929, tem uma outra desvantagem em angulo muito fechado no cliente se vc usa 802.11N puro, que é o no oculto, vai aumentar muito a chance de nós ocultos na rede.

EDITADO: La no site da SA5 AC:

https://mikrotik.com/product/RBSXTG-5HPacD-SAr2

Não tem os valores em si divulgados, mas tem os diagramas de abertura, que eu ainda nao tinh visto, e na vertical elas parecem abrir muito mais que 12 graus, parece abrir uns 20 no final e perto abrem muito mais, uns 30 graus. E creio que seja isso mesmo pq vejo concorrente aqui usando as mesmas bem alto em torres de 35-40 metros e parece que com sucesso, a SA5 possui a mesma antena da AC.

----------


## 1929

> Vou procurar.
> 
> E 1929, tem uma outra desvantagem em angulo muito fechado no cliente se vc usa 802.11N puro, que é o no oculto, vai aumentar muito a chance de nós ocultos na rede.


mas se usa tdma não existe o problema do nó oculto. E mesmo que não fosse tdma, o problema do nó oculto ocorre entre os clientes do mesmo AP. Daí tem que usar o artifício do RTS. Não funciona redondinho mas ajuda bastante.

O que eu vejo é station com angulo maior está botando fora irradiação que poderia ser usada para melhorar o SNR.

----------


## jadsonsilva

> Vou procurar.
> 
> E 1929, tem uma outra desvantagem em angulo muito fechado no cliente se vc usa 802.11N puro, que é o no oculto, vai aumentar muito a chance de nós ocultos na rede.
> 
> EDITADO: La no site da SA5 AC:
> 
> https://mikrotik.com/product/RBSXTG-5HPacD-SAr2
> 
> Não tem os valores em si divulgados, mas tem os diagramas de abertura, que eu ainda nao tinh visto, e na vertical elas parecem abrir muito mais que 12 graus, parece abrir uns 20 no final e perto abrem muito mais, uns 30 graus. E creio que seja isso mesmo pq vejo concorrente aqui usando as mesmas bem alto em torres de 35-40 metros e parece que com sucesso, a SA5 possui a mesma antena da AC.


opa realemente amigo, me enganei aqui, kkkk quando olhei o datasheet esqueci que mostrava apenas o grau de abertura horizontal de dois modelos um deles o de 90 graus e outro de 24 graus que é usado para PTP, achei que era o angulo vertical do modelo de 90, kkkk agora que eu olhei melhor isso.

----------


## jadsonsilva

> Possuo umas 6 SXT SA5 na rede, todas funcionando muito bem, em 802.11n (infelizmente). Uma delas está com 44 estações, tráfego por volta de 20Mbps, sem reclamações.


as minhas chegaram aki, to tendo um monte de problema pra configurar, ou então todas estão com defeito mesmo, o q eu acho dificil por ser tudo novo, eu nao sei se eu q não estou sabendo configurar, mais não sei por q ta dando muita perda de sinal, coloquei um teste de bancada com 1 nanobeam e outra sxt, tem hora q funciona e tem hora q não, o tx e rx rate fica caindo o tempo todo tanto pra nanobeam quanto pra sxt, mais pra nanobeam, pode me dar uma força de como configurou os seus.

----------


## raumaster

Abaixa potencia. Deve ser potencia elevada, tira de Default e poe em All Rates Fixed e abaixa.

----------


## jadsonsilva

> Abaixa potencia. Deve ser potencia elevada, tira de Default e poe em All Rates Fixed e abaixa.


já fiz isso, o teste é de bancada e o desempenho fica muito baixo, so fica bacana quando ta com sxt para sxt, se colocar outros rádios ubnt, pro ou intelbras ai fica péssimo, talvez esse radio seja melhor para uma rede toda em nv2, abri uma delas pra ver como era por dentro e confesso que me decepcionei com o tamanho da antena, a antena da nanobeam tem o dobro do tamanho e é 16 dbi, no datasheet diz que é 16 dbi mais sei la, isso no modelo sxt sa5 ac, não sei como é no modelo normal o sa5 a/n, resumindo, no final de todos os testes que eu fiz o nanobeam se saiu melhor tanto ptp quando pmp, a vantagem da nanobeam é a facil configuração e compatibilidade com outras marcas sem protocolo proprietário, que por acaso é o cenário da minha cidade.

----------


## raumaster

Essas sxt q vc comprou sao AC? As minhas sao N e nao tenho problema, mas uso tudo NV2. A antena é pequena, mas tenho cliente a 2.5km sem problema.

----------


## jadsonsilva

> Essas sxt q vc comprou sao AC? As minhas sao N e nao tenho problema, mas uso tudo NV2. A antena é pequena, mas tenho cliente a 2.5km sem problema.


sim são ac, são A/N/AC aqui não posso usar protocolo proprietario por que 60 % do clientes utilizam antenas de marcas variadas, ubnt, aquario, tp-link, intelbras, pro eletronic, overtek, mais tipo quanto ao tamanho da antena, acho ela pequena ate demais, vi videos de outros modelos abertas, e suas antenas eram do tamanho da case de plastico, nesse modelo ac digamos que corresponde a 30% do tamanho da case do produto.

----------


## raumaster

Cara, esse modelo AC é cheio desses bugzinhos...não funciona em 10MHz, não tem analisador de espectro via dude, certas incompatibilidades... troca pela SXT SA5 somente N. Tenho parceiro aqu q tem uma em N com clientes misturados e não dá nada de problema. Parece que as AC foram feitas pra operar somente com AC e NV2, sei lá...

----------


## jadsonsilva

> Cara, esse modelo AC é cheio desses bugzinhos...não funciona em 10MHz, não tem analisador de espectro via dude, certas incompatibilidades... troca pela SXT SA5 somente N. Tenho parceiro aqu q tem uma em N com clientes misturados e não dá nada de problema. Parece que as AC foram feitas pra operar somente com AC e NV2, sei lá...


realmente amigo, ja devolvi aki pro fornecedor as peças, agora vou comprar apenas 1 unidade do modelo sa padrão an pra ver como se comporta.

----------

